# photo of all my mice



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the second mouse with its eye and ear! Maybe next time not so many super blurry ones, I felt like I was looking at Rorschach blots,


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

You have some beautiful mice!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i love the agouti and that chinnny!!!!!!!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You have a young mouse in there that appears to be ill - take a look at the visible bones in the tail...


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

MouseBreeder said:


> You have a young mouse in there that appears to be ill - take a look at the visible bones in the tail...


which photo ?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Number 19...


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

What happened to the images?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
If you link up with photobucket and then take your images off of the site, I do believe the links here stop working.


----------

